# EMA de Portel - Oriola [IM] (11/09/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2010 às 00:52)

Algumas fotografias da EMA de Portel - Oriola, também com bastante vegetação seca e relativamente alta a rodeá-la.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 01:41)

Tanto _meteomato_ há pelo país.


----------



## J.S. (19 Set 2010 às 10:03)

Yep.... Incredible. Grass is 1 m tall! So you measure like 50 cm above the grass. And yes: Oriola is always warmer in summer....Besides: buildings to one side of the station at some distance (but not near WMO distance).
Great...

But thanks for the pictures! This is helpfull.




Daniel Vilão disse:


> Algumas fotografias da EMA de Portel - Oriola, também com bastante vegetação seca e relativamente alta a rodeá-la.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2010 às 15:34)

O IM este ano definitivamente anda com problemas com a erva. Será assim tão difícil arranjar uma pessoa ou empresa que faça a manutenção ? Se calhar até no fórum arranjavam rapidamente alguém em troca de uns trocos.
Bom report Daniel.


----------

